# Green hedgehog



## sabinemonster (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi there guys,

My 6.5 year old hedgie Penelope,is really sick! Unfortunately, I can't give you too clear a picture of what's going on, since I haven't seen her since she got sick--she lives with my mom right now, since my house is really old and really cold, and she doesn't like it in the winter. Last night my mom called me to say that she is a totally different color (normally apricot), but now she's grey-green. This morning was the first time she showed interest in eating and drinking in a few days, but she's lethargic and has lost a lot of weight. 

I know she's really really old for a hedgie, but I'm wondering if you guys have any idea what's up with her. I'm worried about the green color--three years ago she had some liver problems and turned yellow for a while. We cleared that up, and she's been fine ever since, though the change in coloration sounds like it might be more liver issues. She's got some nail fungus, but not too severe (treating with a cream the vet gave us--can't remember the name). Aside from that, up until yesterday she's been a spry old lady! My mother reports that she didn't eat anything weird to set this off. 

I wish I had more info to give you all, but have you ever had hedgies with this problem? Have they recovered? I hope it's not her time yet--I'm stuck at work for the next six hours and I don't want her to go until I see her! My boyfriend is on his way to my parents' to get her and take her to the vet--do you imagine there's anything they can do? 

I had to ask, since I can't find anything about green hedgies, just the green poops.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

can't help with the green color, but i'm sure nancy, kalandra, nikki, or someone that may have experienced it will come along shortly. 

i know it's hard, but try to keep positive thoughts. just because she's older doesn't mean she is going to die and there is nothing they can do. there are a lot of things that can be going on that the vet can definitely help her thru. glad your boyfriend is getting her into the vet right away. hope she's okay and sending good vibes your way


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I would bring her to the vet, just because green sounds like it could also be a liver problem.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Christemo said:


> I would bring her to the vet, just because green sounds like it could also be a liver problem.


psssttttt she said her boyfriend was on his way right then to go get her and take her to the vet :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have never heard of one turning green unless it from something staining her. Is her urine green and she is possibly laying in it? Green urine is usually liver related but it can be from infection. Some pictures would be great if you can get them without upsetting her. 

Sending prayers for her.


----------



## sabinemonster (Nov 15, 2009)

She had cancer 

She was totally fine (or looking and acting so) up until yesterday. Vet said this can happen really quickly. Unfortunately, the tumor, which had started in the back of her mouth, spread to the rest of her head. My boyfriend brought her to me at work before the vet, so I got to see her again. We decided to put her out of her pain--vet said she wouldn't last until Monday, and they're closed tomorrow. I feel horrible, but better than letting her suffer. She could hardly hold herself up, and the tumor was starting to push on her left eye 

It's amazing how quickly this happened. She was completely herself five days ago when I last saw her. My mother said she only started acting/looking different yesterday. 

I miss my beloved, spiny friend already!

Though we did find out the answer to the green color: bacterial infection brought on by immune system ravaged by the cancer. 

Oh Pen, you lived a great and long life. Vet said she was the oldest hedgie he'd seen yet.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost her but wow, she led a great long hedgie life. 

Those oral tumours are horrible and they tend to grow very quickly. 

Hugs


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss  Sending hugs your way.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

so sorry for your loss. You did all you could.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry  She lived a long and wonderful life.


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. It sounds like she had a very long life and a very loving family.


----------

